# ssc 32 questions



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I'll prob be asking a lot of questions while I'm trying to understand the ssc 32 and connected servos.

Here's some that are confusing me though even after reading through info:

-Can the ssc 32 be connected to another ssc 32 to make an ssc 64, etc?

- Servos are connected to the ssc 32 which uses AC power, right? So does the ssc 32 allow me to use dc motors at the same time somehow???

I'm sure there will be a zillion other questions, too, but these I'm starting with.


----------

